# Granite shelf in shower.



## Magna111 (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't know if this is the correct forum but I will give it a try. 

I have a job coming up where the customer asked me rather than building a niche if it was possible to span the back wall with 6" granite shelves. The shelves would be 6"x32" by 1.125. They would be supported by about 1/2" of tile on 3 sides (2short and 1 long), and polished on 3 sides (top bottom and front), with no mesh on the bottom of the pieces. 

I think it might be ok and will most likely give the final say to my stone supplier but want to see what you had to say. 4" is probably an option if it would be better, and I was thinking of reinforcement epoxied into the under side of the shelves may be wise also. 

Any thoughts or experience?

Brad


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Talk to your Granite Fabricator to get his thots. If it were my shower I would have no problem installing 6x32 as you describe.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

If it's really granite, you'd probably be fine. I might be worried if the homeowner changed their choice to a marble. My fab shop cuts a groove in the bottom and epoxies a 1/4" fiberglass rod in to hold it together.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

It can be done, but remember that granite is not a non-porous surface... I wouldn't recommend it unless they are diligent about wiping it down and maintaining it (sealing) otherwise, they can end up with expensive product with mold in the fissures... if they aren't going to be good about it, better off with a similarly colored non-porous quartz surface for that IMHO...


----------

